# Spirit of the Reformation or Reformation Study Bible?



## Javilo (Sep 5, 2008)

Is Reformation Study Bible - RC Sproul supposed to be an update and
hence better than the Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible?
The ESV is certainly better than the NIV but otherwise which is preferable?


----------



## Athaleyah (Sep 5, 2008)

Just so you know, the Spirit of the Reformation study Bible has maps in the back and the Reformation Study Bible does not. This may not be an issue for you, but I like the maps. Though I have a Reformation Study Bible myself. Just a small issue to consider.

I too prefer the ESV to the NIV. Though I also have the old New Geneva Study Bible (the original Reformation Study Bible) that was NKJV. Sometimes I use it.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Sep 5, 2008)

The notes in the ESV Reformation Study Bible are essentially the same as the notes in the NKJV Reformation Study Bible.

The Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible is a completely different work with different contributors and notes.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Sep 6, 2008)

We have an older thread on this. You can use the search to find it. I like both, but the NIV makes me a little vomitty.


----------



## ManleyBeasley (Sep 6, 2008)

I just bought the ESV Reformation Study Bible. I really like it.


----------



## Scott1 (Sep 6, 2008)

Also, while this is not an immediate choice, it appears the Thompson Chain Reference Bible will be coming out in ESV (within next two years). This is also an excellent format.


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Sep 6, 2008)

SRSB - Revised RSB notes, plus maps, the Westminster Standards, and Three Forms of Unity. Minus theological articles in back on canonicity, etc. Only in NIV.

RSB - Formerly the New Geneva Study Bible. In NKJV and ESV.

I prefer the SRSB as a whole because of the notes and confessions. I would prefer it in NASB, ESV, or HCSB myself but I'm not holding my breath. (NASB is possible, but the ESV/HCSB SRSB are going to come out about the time Bob Barr is elected President with a Libertarian congress).


----------



## cwjudyjr (Sep 6, 2008)

Javilo said:


> Is Reformation Study Bible - RC Sproul supposed to be an update and
> hence better than the Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible?
> The ESV is certainly better than the NIV but otherwise which is preferable?



The Reformation Study Bible is ESV and the Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible is NIV as noted above.

I prefer the ESV of the Reformation Study Bible, but it doesn't include the Confessions and Catechisms, so I have the Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible as well to have these easily available when studying or when out and away from my library.

Conrad


----------



## asc (Sep 6, 2008)

my 2 cents:
the notations are pretty similar, so pick which one you like based on which translation you prefer.


----------



## Grace Alone (Sep 13, 2008)

I just wanted to mention that the next printing of the ESV Reformation Study Bible will include maps again, and they say they are upgrading the quality of the leather bindings. The site says due summer 2009, but when I emailed Ligonier they said late this year.

Our hymnal has the WCF, so I really don't care for my Bible to have any text other than scripture and the notes. I do plan to get a hardback copy of the new ESV Study Bible for reference, but the RSB is still going to be smaller and more practical to carry somewhere.


----------

